# Η πρώτη διαδραστική βιτρίνα βιβλιοπωλείου στην Ελλάδα



## Earion (Dec 12, 2011)

*Η πρώτη διαδραστική βιτρίνα βιβλιοπωλείου στην Πάτρα από τις Αχαϊκές Εκδόσεις*

Στο Anima Libri - Αχαϊκές Εκδόσεις στην Πάτρα (Κολοκοτρώνη 34) έχει εγκατασταθεί η πρώτη διαδραστική βιτρίνα βιβλιοπωλείου στην Ελλάδα. Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο βίντεο, ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να επιλέξει και να ξεφυλλίσει βιβλία πάνω στη βιτρίνα του βιβλιοπωλείου.






Στο πατρινό site The Best News, ο υπεύθυνος του βιβλιοπωλείου Λεωνίδας Πανόπουλος αναφέρει πως η διαδραστική βιτρίνα «αναπτύχθηκε εξολοκλήρου από την εταιρεία μας (Anima Libri - Αχαϊκές Εκδόσεις) και είμαστε οι πρώτοι και μοναδικοί μέχρι στιγμής που έχουμε αναπτύξει εξαρχής τη συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία αλλά και τον συνδυασμό της τεχνολογίας με ένα πραγματικά άρτιο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα: Ένα συνδυασμό που επίτρεψέ μου να πιστεύω δεν έχει υπάρξει ως σήμερα, αν όχι παγκοσμίως, σίγουρα όχι στην Ελλάδα στις διαδραστικές βιτρίνες».

Η βιτρίνα έχει κατασκευαστεί από τον Πέτρο Βρέλλη (ανιψιό του Παύλου Βρέλλη που έχει δημιουργήσει τα κέρινα ομοιώματα στα Γιάννενα) που είναι ο υπεύθυνος της δημιουργικής ομάδας της Anima Libri - Αχαϊκές Εκδόσεις στον τομέα της διαδραστικότητας.

Στο κανάλι του στο YouTube ο Βρέλλης παρουσιάζει την ιδέα της βιτρίνας σε οθόνη υπολογιστή.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

Καλό, και θα περάσω να το δω όταν παω Πάτρα. Αλλά ποια είναι η καινοτομία; Παρόμοια δουλευει και το κινητό μου.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2011)

Μπράβο στους Πατρινούς! Από παλιά μας φέρνουν τις καινοτομίες της Εσπερίας.


----------

